# Packing for the OBX



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

Getting excited about next week. We are headed down Saturday, so give a shout if you will be there.

opcorn: Please list all your secret spots below alphabetically.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I will be there........ at the coast...........
my best spot would be in the w a t e r ...:fishing:


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, that's 'W.' Ready for spots A thru V. :fishing:


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.......P! and O!


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

FWIW, I drive a white Expedition, grey trim, NC plates. It has a front rod rack and a roof rack. Got my P & S sticker on the passenger side rocket launcher on the rack. OBPA tag on front of the rack.

Stop by and say hello.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Slingblade your not going to be hiding any coldones around your truck are yah?! Haha I might have to hunt for yah!! Just kidding, I'll share mine with yah. Good luck next week.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

The dog and I are headed down Sat also for our 2 weeks fishing. Looks like Sat might be a washout according to the marine forecasts. Sunday better and next week should be fantastic.

I’ll be in UNIT 1, dark green ’94 Cherokee that ya can’t miss. If you see something that makes you go ‘what the?’ that’ll be it. Nearby you should see an older black lab, I’ll be the guy she’s following. No chillies, but should have drinks and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches (or something close to it) at food time. If yer early enough, beach bacon & egg sammies.

We’ll be at Hatteras inlet sound-side, just N/S of the point or behind the motels. I always pick out the nicest looking hole that doesn’t have any fish. If you want to relax stop by. If you want to catch fish best look for another place besides where I am. Good luck and have fun!

:fishing:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I just got me a new heaver today!!!! I'll prob see yall out there somewhere, I gotta put some practice time in with it. I heard today they caught about 40 drum last night,, almost all pups, but 8 or 9 big boys!! Tis time


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

I will look for Unit 1, and it sounds like you and I fish the same holes...no fish to bother ya.

Mike I usually have around 5 trucks with me, that way it always looks like we're in the fish.  You might find a coldone or twelve somewhere in our group. Stop by Anytime. Sounds about right for the drummies. They usually bite real good before I get there and even better when I leave. There are people that call me so they can schedule their trips on either side of mine. :redface:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Woodchuck said:


> The dog and I are headed down Sat also for our 2 weeks fishing. Looks like Sat might be a washout according to the marine forecasts. Sunday better and next week should be fantastic.
> 
> I’ll be in UNIT 1, dark green ’94 Cherokee that ya can’t miss. If you see something that makes you go ‘what the?’ that’ll be it. Nearby you should see an older black lab, I’ll be the guy she’s following. No chillies, but should have drinks and grilled ham and cheese sandwiches (or something close to it) at food time. If yer early enough, beach bacon & egg sammies.
> 
> ...


Woodchuck, I'm going on a mission to find you bud!! If your cooking breakfast!!! Thats something I haven't done since I moved here. I have a small weber grill I take with me, you just drop a bunch of good grub in a skillet and tear it up!? That sounds like a ridicilously fantastic idea!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Will be headed out Friday morning, I am guessing everyone knows what Shooters Mobile Comand Post looks like,







,, OK-Ok-OK so yea it's called the Old Fat Lazy Mobile but anyway I will be down for the weekend with the BOSS LADY.OMG do ya believe one woman has put up with me for 19 years and she is the one who said "Let's pack the camper and head to the beach"  

So swing on by and watch me not catch a Big Drum


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

Any specks showing up yet in the surf? Wouldn't mind catching a few fat ones.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Sling, the specks are here, blues are here, toads in places, sea mullet, pups, big drum... It is absolutely going off. Just got word here at work that the beaches are producin fish hand over fist today... I'm just waitin till 5:30,, then I'm headin across tha street!!


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Next Wednesday*

Heading down on Wednesday - Red Taco with Red camper shell. Already packing it up!


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

See you guys down tomorrow afternoon. Be safe! :fishing:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey slingblades, check the S turns from the northern tip of Rodanthe (Mirlo beach area). We are expecting some overwash over the next day or so. Here is a link to a live camera.

http://www.co.dare.nc.us/webcam/mirlo.php

Also call any of the big 4 realty companies, we usually stay up to speed on road conditions as well...


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Leave some for me guys, heading up there next Saturday. Keep us posted!


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

Mid week report. Tough day today with a few blues and one pup caught. So far, we have had a mixed bag of fish. We have had several nice black drum, small blues, 5 keeper flounder, whiting, lots of nice pups, and two reds over 40." Throw a sheepshead in there and that about covers it for us. But we have had bunches of throwbacks- pups and others. 

Pretty decent trip so far, and they were tasty tonight. We fed 14 big eaters. Plenty more for the freezer.


----------

